# PB &J Protein Shake (Great diet shake! Virtually no carbs)



## Dane Fletcher (Jun 19, 2008)

*PB &J Protein Shake* (Great diet shake! Virtually no carbs)


2 Scoops Whey protein (neutral or vanilla)

8-12 oz water (add 1% milk if you want a little creamier texture)

1 Tbsp. Natural (smooth) Peanut Butter

1 Tbsp. Flax oil or Flax meal

1 Tsp. No sugar Strawberry Jam


Blend all ingredients at high speed for 45 seconds to a minute

Add ice to taste if you prefer more volume or colder water.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks tasty to me, might try it out.


----------

